# Fiesta Cheese Ball



## Constance (Oct 28, 2005)

This is another recipe from my friend, Sophia. It's the best cheeseball (log) I've ever tasted. It's a big recipe, so you can divide it in half and save one ball for later.

Fiesta Cheese Ball

1 1/2 cups chopped pecans
1 (1 ounce) envelope taco seasoning, divided
16 ounces cream cheese, softened
1 tablespoon green Tabasco sauce (red OK)
1 tablespoon seeded and diced jalapeno pepper
1 tablespoon diced red onion
1 cup seeded and diced red bell pepper
8 ounces shredded Colby-jack cheese

Preheat over to 300 degrees F.

Place pecans on a small baking sheet and toast in oven for 15 to 20 minutes. Remove from oven and toss with 2 tablespoons taco seasoning; set aside.
In a large bowl of an electric mixer, beat cream cheese, remaining tacos seasoning and Tabasco sauce until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add jalapeno, onion, bell pepper and Colby-Jack cheese. Stir to combine. Using a rubber spatula, shape cheese into a large ball.
Place a large sheet of plastic wrap on counter top, sprinkle reserved seasoned nuts over plastic. Roll cheese ball in nuts, coating entire outside of ball.
Bring sides of plastic wrap up around ball to seal. Wrap in additional layer of plastic wrap to seal. Place cheese ball on a plate and refrigerate several hours until firm.
I cut a sweet red pepper into petal shapes, and press them into the top like a flower, using an olive for the center.
Serve with snack crackers.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

I may have to make this for Thanksgiving!!


----------

